# New Bedding



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

So I am trying a new kind of bedding....soil. Its cheap and supposedly eliminates odor and is alot more fun for the mice as well...wish me luck!


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

ps. I made sure to get a kind that is organic and contains no pesticides or fertilizer.


----------



## STandTR (Apr 11, 2012)

i've never tried that on my mice, only on my asf-rats, they had fun but didnt think it smell so good...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Best of luck! There were some other threads about keeping mice on soil, specifically keeping them in a more natural environment. Do let us know how it works out!


----------

